# Hi everyone!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry ive not been on for a long time, ive been having to look after little Phoebe-May!
Some of you may remember when i went to pick her up and fetch her home about 6 weeks ago.

But the thing is, Phoebe has been wriggled with problems ever since she got home. Too many to mention right now, but ive been concerned for a while. I took her to the vets this morning and he said it seems she may have hydrocephalus.
Shes got to go for a CAT scan in Newmart soon, the vet is ringing me on Monday morning to arrange it all.
The vet was a little optimistic, but there still might not be anything they can do to help her


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh Sandra! I'm so sorry to hear this!  
I hope everything goes well with her test and the results arn't too bad.
Please keep us informed!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm so sorry sandra! i hope your baby is ok. good luck.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What did your breeder say about this, was she the same breeder of Milo?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh no Sndra, I thought I hadn't seen you around for a while.
Fingers crossed that she will be ok..please keep us up-dated.

{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Yes the breeder knows, and shes devastated.
Her vet gave Phoebe a clean bill of health before she came home to us, so she says shes going to be having a word with her vet


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats terrible, let us know what happens, stupid vet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

oh no i hope shes ok, let us know


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am terribly sorry to hear this Sandra, and yes I had noticed you hadn't been around. I sure hope puppy gets better soon.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I am so sorry  I hope that she is okay.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I will be praying for yall. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so sorry sandra  i hope phoebe is okay


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention that hydocephalus is a congenital disease. You should talk to her breeder about this because it comes from the parents


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and prayers. Ive searched google a few times to read up more on Hydrocephalus and the facts on it are very frightening. Most websites saying that dogs with this will likely die before there 2yrs old or will need to be put to sleep.
I just dont know what i would do without Phoebe. Shes our first ever female dog. I always went for boys, until my daughter twisted my arm and we opted for a female for our 2nd chihuahua. Milo absolutely adores her, and there forever playing with each other (well when i say playing, i mean him showing off running around, and her casually barking at him ).
Her future really does depend on the results from the scan which is yet to be arranged. Shes beautiful, and i just hope her little heart can get through it all

Thanks to everyone once again, it makes me smile to know there are people who are thinking about her and wishing us well and praying for us.
Lets just hope she can fight through this


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Be positive and please don't give up hope. Just give her lots of hugs and love, Tucker and I will be sending you prayers.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh no....im so sorry! i hope it all turns out ok i will keep you both in my thoughts


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Phoebe  I hope everything works out and it's not as serious as it sounds. She is adorable by the way. How is Milo?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh no  I hope everything will be o.k. Sandra


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Milos absolutely fine. Hes 1 in October, hes grown up so fast!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about everything you've gone through Sandra. My mom has one chi she bought as a puppy who has pretty bad case of hydrocephalus. He has seizures, has an off gait, and his eyes sometimes move back and forth, tracking. He will be one in November and they don't expect him to live a long time. But, if the hydrocephlaus is not severe some dogs can outgrow it, if they get to the age of two it can stabalize. Does Phoebe have major symptoms?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well shes very clumsy and is forever banging into things. She bobs her head around like its too heavy for her (the vet noticed this as he watched her walk around, i never noticed it to be quite honest). Shes slow, she hasnt learned anything yet, such as tricks, and is nowhere near capable of learning them yet.
When she walks she doesnt walk properly like she should. Her back legs seem to patter around.
She has also not grown since she got home. Has poor co-ordination, and is very sleepy (you could hold her for about 5 seconds and she shuts her eyes) and her eyes stick out (due to the pressure there getting pushed out) and the left eye looks to the left, and the right eye looks the right usually


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh gosh, just reading about that breaks my heart. 
Sweet little Phoebe. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor thing, and poor you. I really sympathize. I almost lost my Chi a few months ago and I had to make a really hard decision. Fortunately, in my case it turned out fine. I wish you the same. In any case, if you have to make a decision, take it in the best interest of the dog. It can be difficult sometimes, but it's the only way to go. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Sandra, I'm really sad to read all this about poor Phoebe, I can only imagine how distressing this must be for you...you and Phoebe are in my thoughts and I really hope that the scan reveals more....She is very sweet, I hope she'll be alright. xx


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your little girl.
Sending (((hugs))) and prayers your way.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I too am very sorry to hear about your heart-breaking situation with Phoebe. Please try to stay strong and try to be optimistic. I will definitely pray for you and Phoebe, that she will be able to recover fully. Please give her lots of hugs and kisses for me!! XOXOX


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everyone.

Well things dont seem to be looking good.
The vets rang me yesterday about the scan, and asked if Phoebe was insured. When she first came home with us, the breeder had insured her for 4 weeks with her vet. So once that had run out, i insured her myself (she was only insured by me last Thursday). I rang the insurance company to see if she was covered for the scan, and they said no. Because i cant claim until 10 days after she'd been insured.
I told the woman at the vets that i was talking to about it all, and she said she'd get back to me, in the meantime she made an appointment for me at the place we needed to go for her scan (about 3hr drive, over 150 miles in Suffolk). The appointment was made for 10am this morning (Tuesday).
The vets rang me back and said it was going to cost me £1300 cash in hand for the scan! Obviously i havent got that kind of money, and ive thought of every angle of raising it, and theres noway i can come up with this kind of money in such little time, its impossible. So the appointment was cancelled.

The vet is supposed to be ringing me today to try and sort something out..but im dreading what hes going to say, cos i have a fair idea...

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Sandra sorry to hear your news, is the breeder not willing to do anything/help in any way as i would have thought if this turns out to be a congenital problem she would have some liability to you


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh that is so sad. I am sorry,.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

No i dont think theres anything my breeder can do. In the user agreement she gave me, it says that we can return her within 14 days for a full refund. Obviously thats not valid to us


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry I just saw this, I am so sorry Sandra she is a beautiful little girl tho  I really hope it's not the worst *hugs* our thoughts and hopes are with you and Phoebe, hows Milo doing? would your breeder help you with some of the vet costs if it is found to be congenital?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Sarah  Milos absolutely fine. Growing up so fast, hes 1yrs old on the 21st October and i cant believe it! Happy Birthday to Zero for the 1st too!
I dont know whether she would help with the vet costs, and i really do think its congenital, im convinced in fact shes had this since birth, but her vet never noticed


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's awful news. I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine how stressful this must be. Can the scan be scheduled in 10 days so that she'll be insured or does she need it done now? I hope something can be worked out with the vet. Phoebe is such a beautiful little girl. I hope the breeder takes responsibility and is willing to help you out. Let us know what the vet says


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi hon, just caught this thread...Is there no way you could contact PDSA or RSPCA for vet assistance?

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I called the PDSA the other day, they said they dont fund for things like that, so they cant help out.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, words can't even express my sympathy. I wish the best for you, but know, if she doesn't make it, she's in a better place not suffering or struggling. I'll say a prayer for you both.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks once again.
Well today has been a little difficult. Ive noticed a slight deterioration in Phoebe. She seems slower and more sleepy then usual. And when i pick her up for a cuddle and then put her back on the floor, she usually just walks off to see where Milo is, but today she just seems to sit down and thats it. When she first came home, she would always shiver/shake whenever she was picked up, but she stopped doing it about a month ago, but shes now started doing it again, and is also starts shaking randomly now. She could be sat on the sofa with me when she starts, or in her bed.
Everytime i think about the possibility she could pass away, i start to cry and i cant help it. Shes such a little angel and no dog deserves a start in life like shes had. Im heartbroken its all turned out like this. We were so excited to be getting another chihuahua, let alone a female, and a friend for Milo. Things havent gone according to plan, and im now having to cope with a poorly baby girl, and the possibility that Milo might lose his best friend


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Sandra...maybe you could ring around some other charities?


----------



## Pixsie (Aug 29, 2005)

Aww she look's like a little angel.... I hope she gets better, just take it a day at a time Sandra...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im so sorry for your baby sandra ill pray for her.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Sandra...i am so sorry to hear about little Phoebe. If i had the money id send it to you for the scan...i wish i could! As its a congenital problem, am i right in thinking that the breeder may have more puppys like this? If so shes extremely irresponsible, to say the least! Are you sure shes not liable to pay you something, despite the contract? Could you ring the kennel club up for advice maybe? I send my prayers and thoughts to you. xxxx


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I just read this thread...had no idea it was about such a sad and serious thing. My heart goes out to you! 

Just reading it from the beginning, it seems as if the vet who gave her a clean bill of health when you go her should have some liability. Obviously, if he (she) hadn't, then you could have used that 14 day return policy (not that you would have, but you would have had the option). Since the vet missed it, I think he/she should cover the cost of the scan, or at least a good portion of it.

Is that a possibility?

We're praying for you and Phoebe.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just read this thread as well I'm so so sorry Sandra ((hugs)) I don't know what to say but I'm sending good thoughts out to you all.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Well ive had an email from my breeder whos saying shes spoke to her vet about this, and the vet has said most dogs get this at about 5 weeks of age, but with Phoebe shes got it later in life then usual, and that she must have been finding a way herself to drain the fluid from her brain, but now its blocked and shes become like this. Personally i think this is absolute codswallop and hes just spouting that crap because he doesnt want to get into trouble for not diagnosing this.
Shes been a quiet and timid dog since she was born, but none of the other litter puppies were like this i believe. Just saying that, thats an early sign of hydrocephalus, when a dog isnt developing as well as the other dogs and seems quiet and timid and doesnt want to interact. I personally believe she has had this ever since she was born.
The breeder did however offer me a refund, as long as i gave her Phoebe back so her vet could treat her with steroids, because hes told her she should be fine with some of them! I can honestly say she wont be, its not as simple as that unfortunately. When i took her to the vet, i presented him with a list of all her problems (there are so many i couldnt remember every single one of them, so i had to write them down). He took one look at the list and watched her walk on the floor, within a minute he knew exactly what was wrong with her, yet the vet who looked after her (and gave her 2 clean bills of health might i add!) didnt even notice what was happening to her.

Sorry for this rant, but im just so upset and frustrated about this. Im really preparing myself for the worst tomorrow when i take Phoebe to the vets to think about 'other solutions'. Im heartbroken, shes my little girl, and if i could, i would take all this away. But if she survives, it will be a miracle


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry Sandra. I'll be praying for a miracle.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Miracles do happen. We're praying!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

omg i just saw this thread bc I have been MIA and I am so sad to hear this. I was very happy to see that you've gotten another. My heart is breaking. I will keep you and phoebe may in my thoughts and prayers. poor thing.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Cant type for long cos we've got to set off for Phoebes vet appointment.
I know it might sound a little heartless, but im preparing myself for the worst case senario. Ive seen little Phoebe deteriorate in the past few days, and a family friend commented shes acting like shes "giving up on life" so to speak with the way shes acting.
Im going to ask my vet today if shes in any pain, and if he says yes, then i am going to do the best thing for her. I certainly dont want her suffering. Shes hardly had much of a life as it is, so i would hate for her to be in pain.
Thank you to everybody who has replied, or read this thread, and especially for all the kind thoughts, words and prayers. It means so much to me that your all thinking about us and praying for Phoebe to recover, unfortunately i just think were fighting a losing battle.
Im trying my best to get myself prepared for the worst, and returning home with just 1 dog, Milo.

Fingers crossed everyone xxxxxxxx


----------

